# Interest in Group Buy for Hussar RTA



## Rob Fisher

This is just a thread to gauge if there is enough interest to do a group buy of Hussar RTA's from Poland. If there is enough interest we will move to the Group Buy section and get it done!

Estimated cost is around the $200 mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

When is this 1 expected


----------



## Deckie

I'd be interested @Rob Fisher. Will we also going to be able to order extras like the Torpedo cap & the micro tank?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> I'd be interested @Rob Fisher. Will we also going to be able to order extras like the Torpedo cap & the micro tank?



@Deckie do you have a fianl verdict of Hussar vs Skyline?

Uncle @Rob Fisher , $200 excl shipping and taxes i presume?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> When is this 1 expected



Not sure but you are not committing in this thread... it's just me checking if it's worthwhile doing a Group Buy.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> I'd be interested @Rob Fisher. Will we also going to be able to order extras like the Torpedo cap & the micro tank?



Yes for sure @Deckie!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> @Deckie do you have a fianl verdict of Hussar vs Skyline?
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher , $200 excl shipping and taxes i presume?



Depending on how many we get and the discount we can get will determine the final price but yes we do have to add shipping and Vat but if we get enough we may be able to offset some of those costs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deckie

Final verdict .... This is my experience so don't hold me to it. The Hussar beats the Skyline for flavour, the Skyline takes the prize for build quality. Hussar is fussier when it comes to wicking but not much. Why you haven't heard back from me regarding this is that I had major issues with regards the leaking - had to replace all my O-rings where the glass meets the body, juice just kept pouring out there. I think I just got "lemon" O-rings to start. The Hussar is worth it though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Nee man.Hoekom doen julle dit?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> Nee man.Hoekom doen julle dit?



Thats what im thinking too , i cant keep up 

So much fomo.... But it will have to stay that way.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Yip.Skyline now.And Hussar in 3017.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> Yip.Skyline now.And Hussar in 3017.


Then I can get my grand children to send it to myheaven.com mailbox one day.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RayDeny

I would definitely be in for one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Oom @Rob Fisher may be old but when it comes to high end, his pay check moves faster than ours! I'm gonna need to take a loan just to get all the HE gear he is running concurrent group-buys for!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Cobrali said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher may be old but when it comes to high end, his pay check moves faster than ours! I'm gonna need to take a loan just to get all the HE gear he is running concurrent group-buys for!


The banks don't have enough money to keep up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> Final verdict .... This is my experience so don't hold me to it. The Hussar beats the Skyline for flavour, the Skyline takes the prize for build quality. Hussar is fussier when it comes to wicking but not much. Why you haven't heard back from me regarding this is that I had major issues with regards the leaking - had to replace all my O-rings where the glass meets the body, juice just kept pouring out there. I think I just got "lemon" O-rings to start. The Hussar is worth it though.



@Deckie do you think though that the v2 skyline deck is gonna bring more flavour?

I think it should with more airflow.
Im excited for that new deck.


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> @Deckie do you think though that the v2 skyline deck is gonna bring more flavour?
> 
> I think it should with more airflow.
> Im excited for that new deck.


I think so. I'm also excited for the new deck as I hope it's going to change the experience a lot.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

id be in for some spares/accessories
and a spare base if they sell them separately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crustyless Muff

Can this be ordered in the Micro complete or is it add ons?


----------



## Deckie

Crustyless Muff said:


> Can this be ordered in the Micro complete or is it add ons?


They are add ons @Crustyless Muff , but there's a load of extras one can buy, either from the manufacturers or from 3rd parties. So a very versatile RTA & customizable


----------



## Gizmo

I am in for one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

